# Cougar?



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

What do you do if you see a cougar while riding?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hold on and try not to fall off when the horse bolts? LOL

And trust me, you won't see he cougar before it sees you.

Cougars, being a predator, will be a natural threat to the horses. Your horse will feel threatened and either freeze and run like hell the other direction which will cue a predatory reaction from the cougar.

If you are in well-known Lion country, ride in a group and avoid th ehours of dusk and dawn, which is prime Lion hunting times. And for th elove of god, listen to your horse. He's gonna see something before you do. Watch his body language. Snorting, suddenly stopping, ears forward, wide eyes.....All signs that the horse sees something. But if you do see a lion, do your best to keep the horse calm and slowly, very slowly, move away. DO NOT RUN! I cannot emphasize this enough. And no disounting unless its absolutely necessary and keep a knife or pepper spray in your saddle bag or fanny pack. If you get thrown from your hrose, get up as fast as you possibly can and don't worry about the horse. He'll get away just fine because the Lion is going to see you as easier prey. Get up and make yourself look big, puff up, wave a jacket, keep eye contact at all times. DO NOT ADVANCE THE LION. If you move toward him he will take it as a challenge and want to fight back. Be defensive, not aggressive. 

And I know I've said it twice, But NEVER RUN! You ever seen that tape of cheetahs who were hunting the gazelle, and when the two male gazelle's were fighting they didn't attack because the gazellesweren't running. Running triggers an instinct for the cat to chase and kill. And also, don't play dead. Cats aren't like bears. You play dead and you will be dead.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you see a cougar, chances are its already on top of you... or its not hunting you. if i cougar was going to attack you or wwas hungry it would hide and attack you from behind, they dont like a fight. 
And if for some weird reason, your horse doesnt bolt, stand up to it, cougars dont want a fight,escpecially if your bigger (aka your on a horse)


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks.

I've been kinda worried since this winter. I've seen bones and animal hide (still with blood) and there have been sightings but about minutes away. And really big dog like tracks in the snow.

I ride with at least one, sometimes two or three dogs and my horse, but I still get worried. I'm always by myself when I ride.

I can only stop riding for so long, and the road is not good for my horses legs and I've been riding on it too much.

Have you ever come across one before?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

A few times, but none while riding. I used to take the hounds out on raccoon hunts all the time by the creek and we saw lions all the time. But mostly from a distance. My area is incredibly dangerous and when I'm walking down any dirt road in the area I always look up because I know cats are gonna be watching me. I had my hounds attack a cougar before. Thank god they were trained to hunt and were in a large pack (Eleven coonhound) or thy woul have been toaste cougar lunch.

Dogs have a tendency to avoid big cats. Even the most loyal pet will sometimes turn tail and run. One of the reasons I always teach a dog the basics of hunting. It's sort of like a self
defense class, and I teach them rule #1 NO LIVESTOCK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

AQHA said:


> What do you do if you see a cougar while riding?


Take a picture. It may not happen again for quite a while.


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Most likely your horse will know something is near before you ever come to think about it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Horses are not psycic. If the cougar is downwind of you and moving quietly your horse may not know it's there at all.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

If you ever see a kill site go the other way calmly. Chances are the animal that killed it may still be around. Cougars stalk. If it were me,,,, my horse was noticing something frightning... maybe start to make a little noise just so you are making it look like you are a little different than the normal prey the cougar hunts. Not running is the best. Even people who are on bikes get attacked because they are moving at a certain speed that triggers the attack response in predators. If you can get your hands on some pepper spray get it. Good idea Sorrelhorse.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I see a Cougar every time I go riding. 



...

YES I just made the world's worst joke.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Another thing to worry about here is bears. I have been riding and my horse suddenly stop and get the giraffe neck and staring. Looked across the canyon and there was a bear... We turned and left the area.
I don't like to ride with dogs, sorry,but bears will chase dogs and where does the dog run? Back to its owner.Thats why dogs are not allowed on trails in the parks, etc, the bears will chase the dogs back to the human.
We have big cats here also, like Kevin said, you and your horse may not sense one until its too late. Just be observant and try to be careful where you ride on the wilderness trails. 
A wolf was just killed by a car on the main road about 25 miles away from us.... Guess they didn't stay in the Yellowstone Park like the Humaniacs said they would.Trust me, you don't want to see a wolf up close.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

The bears leave us alone It's cave is right near the trail just off a bit... it's been there years. There quite small also, and I've only ever seen a black one.

I've also seen a pack of coyotes, I dont know why but my dog (growled - but stayed close) my horse, my friends horse, my friend, and I just kept doing what we were doing and they left us alone.

The cougar is whats scaring me right now.

Is there only one around normally, or do they stay generally with another i the same area?


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

AQHA said:


> The bears leave us alone It's cave is right near the trail just off a bit... it's been there years. There quite small also, and I've only ever seen a black one.
> 
> I've also seen a pack of coyotes, I dont know why but my dog (growled - but stayed close) my horse, my friends horse, my friend, and I just kept doing what we were doing and they left us alone.
> 
> ...


Typically Cyotes are no big deal. I had one that would frequently sit down near my corral and my mare payed him no attention.

Cougars are typically solitary, unless it's breeding season or if it's a mother and cub(s). I agree with what others have said. Another safety measure you could take is bringing a pack mule with you.



















lol. Though they say the lion was actually already dead I will say that I have seen our mule get very aggressive if a dog comes anywhere close! Not sure how he would actually react to a lion! (full story: The mule that killed a mountain lion-Fiction!)


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I wouldnt worry to much about the dogs getting hurt, and its likely they would rather chase and tree a large cat.

Depending on the breed and size for the dogs I would be at ease knowing they were along.

They use dogs to hunt and 'tree' coyotes, foxes, hogs, large cats, and bears all the time. The packs are not typically large as you still have to train and control all your pooches.

Pigs use large packs. The more the better; its just safer for the dogs. They use packs around 15 dogs give or take.

Pigs are the most dangerous game to hunt with dogs. They lose dogs all the time (remember these are not just pets they are a lively hood for the hunters so while sad, its also life.. Its not often you hear of people losing dogs to foxes, bears, or cats... However a few poor hunters loose their small beagles to coyotes while they are out hunting rabbits. 

For rabbits we use one dog (13" beagles are the bomb for this), some guys use 5 or 6 but it just makes it sound cooler. :lol: 

Coyotes and foxes you run around 6 or so dogs. Foxes you can use little hounds, coyotes you use the 15" plus beagles or foxhounds... typically.

Often for bear you run a pack oflarge hounds like 3-6 dogs. 

Bobcats and Lions are better for smaller packs of large hounds. 2-3dogs typically. 

I was always told 3 dogs if your training (as in two old dogs and a young dog) and 2 if you want the animal caught. (as in you only need your two best dogs to tree the prey)

The louder the dog the better. 

Usually unless you hunting foxes you use a type of coonhound (well for pigs they usually use a catahoula which is a type of hound) or coonhound cross. There are a number of coonhound breeds, the most popular being the Black and Tan Coonhound, Bluetick Coonhound, Redbone Coonhound, Plott Hound, and Treeing Walker Coonhound.
They are not super large dogs, and often are slender and not heavily built.

...anyway back on topic


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well that's my trail riding season over. lol. 

We definitely have cougars in our area and I've always been worried. Not concerned about black bears though. Our friends a few kilometers up the road have cougars through their backyards but we haven't in ours - there's a few big guard dogs next door and a hunting dog breeder (with 16 dogs - 13 are puppies from ONE current litter) living below us.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Coyotes are big chickens in a fur coat. I have tons around the area and I see at least five every day. I walk back on my own behind the property unarmed and chase those things. I swear, when the entire pack runs its sad.

I like that pack mule idea. I might have to take Toni's old mule Muffins out next time lol. I love that mule....she's such a sweetheart


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't let fear of cougars stop you from riding. It is quite rare to see one and it is astronomically rare to have one attack. Make plenty of noise and don't run away and they will not hurt you most of the time. If you trail ride you have probably been closer to a cougar than you know.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I second that, Kevin.

Even in my area (High and prime animal country. Cougars, bear, coyotes, the whole nine yards) I have never seen a cat on horseback.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, Kevin. I'll quote you to my Australin/New Zealand friends who are coming out in 2 months for my wedding. I try and rationalize the Canadaian wilderness to them, but I'm pretty sure the majority will step off the plane with bear spray dangling from their necks on a rope. And I'll say, 'But Kevinshorses says the odds are astronomical.' Then I'll take them camping in the Rockies.

I still am too nervous to trail ride though without dogs and a partner though. I'm content at the moment on the 'safe' trails to the lake. No need to go too bush at the moment.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd be way more worried about the wierd freaks lurking in the shadows and around the corner then a lil ole lion!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

AQHA said:


> What do you do if you see a cougar while riding?


Smile shyly, and ask her to buy me a drink 

(My joke's even worse, so there!)


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*To balance the "no worries" messages:*

1) Only if you're running/jogging is the cat likely to attack: no--at least one person was attacked while he was stopped & tinkering with his mountain bike, & another man stepped onto his porch to go in the front door & a cat was around the corner & attacked him there, & another cat dropped down from a tree onto slowly-walking horse & rider, & other people have been attacked at a sedate stroll/sitting/standing. Some cats are emboldened by having rabies, as well.

2) Only be concerned at dawn & dusk: no--cougars are opportunistic predators; they'll attack-- & have-- at any hour.

3) It's very rare for a cougar to attack: no--since they're opportunistic hunters, they will, usually, if the opportunity arises. They don't care if one's a human, it's all good eats to them. The only chance you have is to scare them somehow (looking as large as possible), weapons, etc., & the grace of G-d.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Northern -

Cougars are incredibly intelligent creatures. They will attack you if they are dead set on it but if you know how to handle the situation the odds of being killed are substantially lower. No, you probably won't see a cougar befor eit sees you....But sometimes you see it in time to stop it. And the reason we say Dawn and dusk is because that is when the cats are most active. I do not say they don't live in the middle of the day, but they often won't hunt during that time. The like the twilight feel better. It adds more camo to their bodies and helps them hide.

And many times the cats will just be checking you out. I've been around many a big cat and never once has one been hunting me. Perhaps they may be hunting the horse, but like I said earlier the horse will sense it before you and you will have time to protect them. I am not saying the dangers are not present - I am saying that there are ways to help yourself and make the risk less likely to blossom into real trouble.

And as for the movement: YES, it IS a proven fact that the cat will NOT be as LIKELY to attack you if you are not running from him. If you run you're dead. You do notihng you're dead, but if you puff up and be defensive, you will be fine.....Unless of course there's cubs involved, in which case you are likely to die anyway.

A cougar will rarely want to attack a human for food unless it is starving. That is also a proven fact.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Northern said:


> 3) It's very rare for a cougar to attack: no--since they're opportunistic hunters, they will, usually, if the opportunity arises. They don't care if one's a human, it's all good eats to them. The only chance you have is to scare them somehow (looking as large as possible), weapons, etc., & the grace of G-d.


 
Yes. Cougars attack very very few people every year. Compared to the number of cougars it is extremely rare for a cougar to attack. Where people are encroaching on thier habitat and where there is not sufficent hunting to keep numbers down you are more likely to be attacked but it is still too rare to worry much about. Just like with any predator two-legged or four-legged if you are properly prepared and stay aware you are at even less risk of even seeing one. 

As far as using dogs to protect you, get a fat slow dog that you can outrun and then you don't have to worry about getting mauled.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Yes. Cougars attack very very few people every year. Compared to the number of cougars it is extremely rare for a cougar to attack. Where people are encroaching on thier habitat and where there is not sufficent hunting to keep numbers down you are more likely to be attacked but it is still too rare to worry much about. Just like with any predator two-legged or four-legged if you are properly prepared and stay aware you are at even less risk of even seeing one.
> 
> *As far as using dogs to protect you, get a fat slow dog that you can outrun and then you don't have to worry about getting mauled.*


****!!! That is rich!

I am rethinking my bell that I keep on my saddle when riding alone. Perhaps I am "training" the cougars in the area that "dinner" is coming!:shock:


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Yes. Cougars attack very very few people every year. Compared to the number of cougars it is extremely rare for a cougar to attack. Where people are encroaching on thier habitat and where there is not sufficent hunting to keep numbers down you are more likely to be attacked but it is still too rare to worry much about. Just like with any predator two-legged or four-legged if you are properly prepared and stay aware you are at even less risk of even seeing one.
> 
> As far as using dogs to protect you, get a fat slow dog that you can outrun and then you don't have to worry about getting mauled.


 
lol... I take my fat/slow dog every time I go riding! He can barley keep up to my horse, I have to take breaks for him!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*"That is all a cougar is: a killing machine."--Leonard Doty, after cougar encounter*

This site will give you the lowdown on all things Big Cat: Cougar Information

From spending an hour reading the accounts, I'm impressed by: 1) how many cats were not starving, but merely looking for the next meal. 2) how many cats were unafraid of humans yelling, "getting big", waving sticks, etc. 3) how many cats were hunting/attacked at other times than dawn & dusk, including all hours of the night. 4) how there's no guarantee that a cat'll attack your dog rather than you, or even its supposed meal-of-choice--deer--instead of humans:

"There were 2 deer within 500 yards of him [the cat] and he chose us as his prey."--in the accounts, a tale of a 2-hour stalk, with a young fawn having been one of the deer.

Note: You might want to read the account of the two horseback riders who were chased by a cougar.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I gotta say northern, when i started reading a bit, it said: Most human attacks are during daylight hours!.......well, that didnt give me much faith in the website. How many people tromp around in the bush in the middle of the night? Not many, so of course more attacks are going to be during the day! but you cant say cougars hunt people in the daytime more then the night... because theres not an near an even number of people trompin' around in the night. 

most of those cougars were all underwieght, hence, attacking people because they were hungry and needed anything to eat. And heck, if i was a starving cougar and i had a choice between people and deer, go for the people! theyre easier to catch. And there will always be some literally 'crazy' cougars.
just my two-cents


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Listen to your horse. They have good sense of smell and hearing. Hold on to that saddle for dear life if your horse bolts. Carry a gun?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Starlet said:


> Listen to your horse. They have good sense of smell and hearing.


Unlike deer that are just blobs of meat waiting for a predator.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> As far as using dogs to protect you, get a fat slow dog that you can outrun and then you don't have to worry about getting mauled.




:lol: You gotta love Kevins comments sometimes. :lol: If I'm every riding where there are cougars I will be sure to bring me a fat, slow cougar snack 
​


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Northern, I really do respect you as a person and look forward to getting advice from you on every post I make, but this time I'm not getting ny sense from your posts. If cats won't get deterred by making yoursel bigger, what are _you _going to do? Make yourself smaller?

There is NOTHING you can do if that cougar is dead set on picking you up, but honestly, cats do NOT hunt humans by nature. We have the aura of another predator. And they are NOT killing machines. They are doing what nature designated them to do. We were originally killers. We still are killers. The only differance is the cat has an excuse. We don't. I have dealt with and worked with big cats before. They run purely on instinct just like any other wild animal. They serve a purpose. 

They don't go hunting humans just to kill. They kill what they can eat and they eat to survive. What woudl you do in the cats situation? If you don't think any of our methods work, what would you do? We've already covered the weapons and amking yourself bigger. What do you think?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*First, one point for the prey animal!*

Go to Youtube small zebra destroys African lion if you want to see a zebra with guts & brains!

Ok, Sorrel: The info I gave is true & the site confirms it. The only reason I'm sharing the info is that I don't want more people to get attacked because they hiked alone, figured Fido'd get attacked instead of them, thought they were safe because it wasn't dawn nor dusk, etc. To say that attacks are rare is inaccurate because attacks are cumulative over time, conditions, like urban encroachment & game availability are always in flux, & humans don't know enough to predict lions' behavior.

I understand that the Big Cats are not_ murdering_ humans, & Leonard Doty understood that, too; the point is that lions are opportunistic, highly efficient killers. Please don't assume that I want them extinguished for the sake of mankind's safety on every square inch of earth.

I'm interested to know, Sorrelhorse, in what way you have "dealt with and worked with big cats". ??


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so now we all know and understand. If you live in cougar country you have to hide inside with your dogs during all hours of the day, doors locked for extra saftey. Make sure all glass windows have bars, as cats could easily jump through a window. 

Oh, and never trail ride again or you will be eaten by a man-hungry monster beast that stalks people in the hot daytime sun... while deer stand nearby munching...

Have fun with that... I'll take my chances... :rofl:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I live in cougar country and have never even SEEN a cougar. I would love to see one (everyone looks at me crazy when I say that) but honestly, I would love to see one.

I never even think about cougars when I ride (other than hoping maybe one day to see one). 

In the summer I usually have a friend or two to ride with, but in the winter I almost always ride alone. 

We see lots of elk, turkey, deer and javalina. I recently saw my first black bear (when we were driving a dirt road on the way to find a place to park and ride). 

My main concerns when out riding on the national forest are not getting lost and not getting shot during hunting season. 

Wildlife is a joy, not something I worry about. (I always carry at least one elk call so I can talk to the elk if I see them.) I feel safer on a horse than on foot, because while I feel I might not notice something on foot, I feel pretty confident that on horseback between me and my horse, we see and smell most everything. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I went and looked at that website Northern posted.

From 2001 through 2009 there were a total of 37 injury reports, with only 4 of them resulting in death.

That's *9 years* worth of data for the entire U.S.A., and only 37 injury reports? C'mon, let's use a little common sense! 

You're_ much_ more likely to die from horseback riding than you are from getting attacked by a cougar. Better stay off those horses!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> As far as using dogs to protect you, get a fat slow dog that you can outrun and then you don't have to worry about getting mauled.


I know you mean that as a joke, but seriously, if a cougar (or anything else) attacks my dog, it's going to be attacked by me.

I don't really understand why people get so worked up about cougars. Even in cougar country, there aren't all that many of them to begin with. (I've never seen one.) And really, deaths from cougar attacks are incredibly rare: the Wikipedia page lists 23 in North America between 1890 and 2010: List of fatal cougar attacks in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So if you need to worry, worry about getting hit by lightning or dying from a bee sting. Or a car crash driving to/from your trailhead.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Illcomalopin, you shouldn't've invalidated my points by your inappropriate sarcasm. To all, there's nothing more that I can say on the subject, is there?!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I live in cougar country and have never even SEEN a cougar. I would love to see one (everyone looks at me crazy when I say that) but honestly, I would love to see one.
> 
> I never even think about cougars when I ride (other than hoping maybe one day to see one).
> 
> ...


 same! i have always wanted to see one!this might sound stupid, but thwere was one in our local park that had killed a few deer... so everyone stayed out of the park... haha stupid as it was... i biked through there everyday looking for it XD


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

In all my years of trail riding, I've never seen a cougar, wolf, bear, etc...I've experienced more problems from domestic pets, both on the farm and on the trail...SO, while my eyes are always peeled, I just don't think that wild predators sit out in the woods thinking "okay, gotta wait for the trail riders to come" in order to get a meal; they are far more suspicious of us, than we are or should be of them. 

That's not to say it doesn't happen, because it has, but the occurrences of it are much more slim than me falling off my horse and bustin' my head open because my horse spooks at a bird fluttering out of the brush.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Best thing to do is to make yourself as big and intimidating as possible. Wave your arms, yell, turn your horse sideways so that it appears bigger. If your horse is one of the braver ones, you can go toward the cougar still waving and yelling. It is highly unlikely that you will ever be attacked (and it is more likely for a person on foot than on horseback). Lets think realistically; your typical cougar wouldn't be able to bring down a healthy horse by itself, so why would it hunt one? It would likely look for smaller, weaker prey.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I looked at a bunch of the cougar attack reports, and did not see a single one involving an adult on horseback. Not saying it's never happened, but it's got to be really rare, about on the level of getting hit by a meteorite.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Lol!!!


cougar said:


> i see a cougar every time i go riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Northern said:


> Illcomalopin, you shouldn't've invalidated my points by your inappropriate sarcasm. To all, there's nothing more that I can say on the subject, is there?!


 
Oh, lighten up. You're too serious, Northern. Illcomalopin has good points coated in sarcasm, and if you can't handle it in good humor then I don't know what to tell you. She's invalidating your points with sarcasm, not blatent disregard for your experience. Invalidating points shouldn't offend you like that. This forum is for open discussion, not argument.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Best thing to do is to make yourself as big and intimidating as possible. Wave your arms, yell, turn your horse sideways so that it appears bigger. *If your horse is one of the braver ones, you can go toward the cougar still waving and yelling.* It is highly unlikely that you will ever be attacked (and it is more likely for a person on foot than on horseback). Lets think realistically; your typical cougar wouldn't be able to bring down a healthy horse by itself, so why would it hunt one? It would likely look for smaller, weaker prey.


 
Don't _ever _advance the cougar. I agree with everything else but d_o not advance. _They take it as a challenge every time. It's a predatory instinct just like running would trigger the chase instinct.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, so I know the chances are slim to none, but if I ever were to see one...

I dont run...
I dont go at it...
I try to prevent my horse from running... (is this even possible if a horse sees a cat?)
I try to prevent my horse from fighting back...(is this possible if I manage to keep my horse from running - the next step is to fight... right?)
I wave my arms and make myself look big...
I yell and scream...

I sit there on my horse doing all those things.

Then what happens? The cougar runs away? Still comes at me?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The cougar will leave, generally. They'll go look for easier prey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> as far as using dogs to protect you, get a fat slow dog that you can outrun and then you don't have to worry about getting mauled.


lol!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> The cougar will leave, generally. They'll go look for easier prey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very true and that is what I was told by a friend that is a game warden. 

That's why Kevin's suggestion was very sound and helpful. :wink::lol:


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Good and valid points, all.

I think back to a woman who died a few years back in Banff(?) or Calgary(?) because of a cougar attack.. Any Alberta/BC peoples may remember this. Details being foggy [for me], she was alone and unarmed from what I remember. Wouldn't that be the worst case scenario?

Buddy system with added defenses are always an asset! Especially if you're in their territory... A gun would be worth it, provided the horse was desensitized to the sound/rider to the punch.. Otherwise, the horse would spook at the gun; and to have the rider to fall with a fire arm is equally dangerous.

I'm sure with time, confidence, knowledge and experience, you'll be good OP.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ButterfliEterna said:


> A gun would be worth it...


Maybe. If you know how to use it - and I don't mean just knowing how to point it and pull the trigger. Too many people just think of a gun as a magic talisman.

From what I've read, the typical cougar attack involves the animal pouncing on its quarry's neck, from behind*. So you're not likely to see one on the trail ahead, and have it come running towards you, giving you time to draw, thumb the safety off, aim, and fire. And can you hit a moving target?

*So maybe the best defense against cougar attacks is to carry a good-sized backpack


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Another good point. But I think if you know how to shoot, then no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Maybe. If you know how to use it - and I don't mean just knowing how to point it and pull the trigger. Too many people just think of a gun as a magic talisman.


My young self sure did! (Talisman). Went out hunting, pulled the trigger.. fell flat on my behind. Got the deer though!  LOL!

No one really mentions how hard that recoil can hit a person..


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ haha my little cousin shot a big ol' shotgun... And fell flat on his butt, haha but after laughing til we cried we showed him how to actually hold it so it doesn't give you such a big bruise XD 

If your going to see a cougar, it will either be on top of you, or you will see it up ahead and it will disapear before you even know it was there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Not always. I've seen lots of cougars from a distance.......Actually, one yesterday. It was the first one since last summer that I've seen. Tiny little female....but I was on the deck of my house and she was in the woods by the creek. Saw her well enough, though, the creek is really close. First time I'd ever seen one before she saw me! But I was downwind 

Do any of you know when Cougars normally have their babies? I'd like to watch this little female, see if I can get a look at her again, if luck is on my side ^^


----------

